# nördlich von HH bedeutet:



## Rote-Locke (17. September 2001)

Moinsens,

sorry wegen meinem Profil war zu Faul so viel reinzuschreiben. Also ich komme aus Flensburg, zum Biken bin ich entweder hier in der Umgebung (die schönsten Trails fangen direkt hinter meiner Tür an) oder ich mach mit ein paar Kumpels einen Abstecher nach Kiel (Bombenkrater, Stretzer Berg). Laut denen soll HH ja auch nicht ohne sein, will das immer noch mal austesten. Ich bin aber nicht so der Typ für lange XC Strecken, mehr was für kurze mit vielen Air-einlagen. So ich hoffe Ihr könnt damit was anfangen, ich werde mein Profil mal überarbeiten, wenn ich rausgefunden habe wie das geht.

So denn!


----------



## Rabbit (17. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Rote-Locke _
> *... ich werde mein Profil mal überarbeiten, wenn ich rausgefunden habe wie das geht.
> 
> So denn! *


Na, dann kannste gleich mal weitermachen! Wo ist *Flenburg* ???
Du Memme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (18. September 2001)

Flensburg liegt genau da wo Flensburg ist nur eben ohne "s".

Bin halt afglitscht, kann vorkommen.

So denn!


----------



## Rabbit (19. September 2001)

Na siehste, komm ins Forum,

*"da werden sie geholfen"* 

cu, Harry


----------

